# parkour?



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

any users as karazy as me to do parkour? does anybody do parkour here? if so i want to know about it in this thread


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

That looks really awesome. Kudos to you if you want to go that insane! You are certainly light enough to pull a lot of that off! If you want to learn some of the basics joining gymnastics or a diving team would help a lot. I would recommend the diving team of course, but only because that is what I used to do so I am biased 

While I would love to do this, my body would no longer cooperate with about 90% of those actions. I can almost jump a shoe length in front of me though. Impressive! I can jump a shoe! (Okay it is not really that bad, but getting there! I refuse to give up Hacky Sack!!!!)


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

lolz. it just takes alot of practice. and me and my friends arent too intense yet..

not flips or roofjumps or nuthing


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well I am glad you are not roof jumping yet. When you do... start with those buildings that are connected LOL. And... wear a parachute. It probably wouldn't help, but at least you would "be prepared."


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtL3wHaFES0


----------

